# Cherubino as a dog? My strange dream!



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Last night I had a brief and very strange dream. In "Nozze di Figaro" (Marriage of Figaro), the character of Cherubino was costumed as a big happy dog!

I suppose it could be done by an avante garde director -- sort of like the character of the Vixen is sometimes made up to look a lot like a human-fox combination.

But the way that Cherubino acts, totally slobbering over the Countess and Susanna, it could be interpreted as though she was a cuddly and friendly dog. At least that's the way I imagined it in my dream.

The singer's face was visible, with painted whiskers and such, and then she was wearing this big sloppy dog costume and was bouncing around on stage, jumping up onto the Countess' lap and snuggling on her bed just like a big old friendly dog might behave.

My dreams are VERY inventive and quite odd.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

A great dream - looking forward to more dreams about classical music in this thread  Do you sometimes dream that you are a musician, conductor, opera diva etc.? Do you sometimes dream about classical music pieces that do not really exist?


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I dream about being at uni, being bored waiting for class.

I want your dreams.


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

Several times I have dreamed music, hearing works that don't exist in reality.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I have never thought about this, but I can honestly say I can not remember ever dreaming about any kind of music, this is beginning to worry me, even when learning to play and later on actually playing with other musicians and now just listening, I do not dream music


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

I dream about sex


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I dream about Bach having sex.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lang said:


> Several times I have dreamed music, hearing works that don't exist in reality.


The same here.

I also dream I attend concerts. I was once at the school gym, where André Watts was playing Hungarian Rhapsodies by Liszt. In other opportunity I attended an oniric-performance of the Tchaikovsky violin concerto.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

a couple of nights ago I had my first musical dream, I had been asked to compose a piece based on some latin folk themes, and then after that it gets pretty vague, but then comes the premier of the piece and I remeber it started with solo bongo and timbales then the trumpets come in with some woodwinds and that's when I pretty much forget what else happened.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

I often have the "student dream" that most college students have -- finding yourself having to take a final exam in, say, French literature when you can't even speak the language.

I dream that a lot -- I find myself on stage and being required to sing a role that I haven't learned at all. I've sung in a fair number of operas, mostly chorus, with a few solo parts, so I know just how difficult it can be to get onstage and sing.

It's much much more difficult if you don't know the part! ha ha

Once I dreamed I'd written a "great" modern opera based on a sort of Lost Horizons -- an intrepid explorer finds a hidden civilization. I even had the roles for the voices -- the hero was a tenor, heroine a soprano, high priest a bass, and so on. The tunes were terrific and when I woke up I was so very happy to remember the musical themes.

Problem is, ALL of the tunes that I dreamed were the theme of "Born Free"!.


----------



## katdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Because I listen to classical music so much, especially opera, I often dream the music. It seems I tend to dream Mozart the most, which is of course just fine!


----------

